# Heat Stress Schedule



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

That sounds like a recipe for getting sick. Maybe it's a different heat where you're at, but going from heat to AC to heat in our humidity usually results in somebody showing everybody what they had for breakfast. The strawberry Quick and Oreos was pretty spectacular though:thumbup:.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

A little shade, a splash of cool water, a few minutes to rest and of course something cold to drink.

I like to keep a sweat going, and A/C or a constant fan breeze can put an end to that.

Believe it or not, long sleeves absorb and keep the cool sweat on your skin rather than evaporating immediately. Loose, thin, light colored clothing is best.

I definitely felt faint a few times on Wednesday. Hottest day I experienced all year. 

It's good you guys are making it policy, though. This way the most gung-ho workers might think twice before exerting themselves into heat exhaustion.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I find running a cold tap over the inside of my forearms cools me down, thats an old fireman trick apparently.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

chewy said:


> I find running a cold tap over the inside of my forearms cools me down, thats an old fireman trick apparently.


I do the same as do many guys in our place...it acually cools your blood down by doing that...I also run cold water on a bandanna and put it around my neck...100+ inside our place in the summer..lottsa baby powerd on the "boys" too:thumbup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

RGH said:


> I do the same as do many guys in our place...it acually cools your blood down by doing that...I also run cold water on a bandanna and put it around my neck...100+ inside our place in the summer..lottsa baby powerd on the "boys" too:thumbup:


I used to powder the boys but couldnt figure out a way to contain the fine dust that goes all over my bathroom.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i find i'm one speed when the heat/humidity kicks in here

of course, everyone wants me to crawl around in their attics then as well

~CS~


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

RGH said:


> I do the same as do many guys in our place...it acually cools your blood down by doing that...


 Ditto. You're cooling the radial artery, acts like a nice heat sink. Cold packs on the wrists works, too.

-John


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

chewy said:


> I used to powder the boys but couldnt figure out a way to contain the fine dust that goes all over my bathroom.


http://freshballs.com/

Somebody posted it here as a joke a year or so back, but it is far superior to baby powder. And it's more of a liquid at first, so it doesn't go everywhere.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Take five at eighty five is our rule. Ten at ninety. They work our production teams ( not electricians) at night when it gets real hot.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Yep, running cool water on your forearms works like a heat sink. 

Also, the places that cold pack will work the best to cool you off. 

Wrists, armpits, neck, and crotch. Keep those things cool, and you're good to go. 

Also, do NOT drink caffeine or sodas. Water water water. Lots of water. 

Yesterday, I drank almost 3 gallons of water by myself.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> ...Also, do NOT drink caffeine or sodas. Water water water. Lots of water....


 Seen two cases of heat-stroke at work. One was when were building houses during a stretch of 100°+ days, and one of the apprentices had just been living on Arizona Ice Tea, and about mid day the kid literally fell over backwards out cold.

-John


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> Yep, running cool water on your forearms works like a heat sink.
> 
> Also, the places that cold pack will work the best to cool you off.
> 
> ...


Hold on Americans can actually drink water??? I thought you all survived exclusively on "pop" or "soda" :laughing: that may just be brand placement in certain trashy sitcoms.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

One of the guys on my crew swears by Right Guard....yes on the boys!!! claims it stops "jimmy" and his 2 pals from working up a sweat....IDK...I guess it makes sense...but I just powder'em up.....our lockeroom floor looks like a coke crib :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

RGH said:


> One of the guys on my crew swears by Right Guard....yes on the boys!!! claims it stops "jimmy" and his 2 pals from working up a sweat....IDK...I guess it makes sense...but I just powder'em up.....our lockeroom floor looks like a coke crib :laughing:


What is right guard?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

id much rather push through the day slowly and safely rather than cooling down every 40-50 minutes and then having to go back out in it. If i even think im going to start feeling dizzy, its time to sit down in shade and drink water. 110 degrees out here isnt really that big of a deal... pretty much anything after 103 is just.. Fn hot.


----------



## bluenuts (Jul 8, 2012)

We've adjusted our work schedule to a 6am-2:30pm shift with a 45 min lunch. It's cooler in the am and we're off when the heat if the day is ramping up. I've been using an anti-chafe bar from ****s sporting goods. No gaulded boys here! 
http://www.bodyglide.com/


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have worked in Miami for 30 years. I have no idea what the fuss is all about.

Is this one of those fake global warming things?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

You guys could just handle it like we handle it down here, 

http://www.kungfukoi.com/blog/uploaded_images/stubbies-774014.jpg


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

chewy said:


> I used to powder the boys but couldnt figure out a way to contain the fine dust that goes all over my bathroom.


X2 on the powder. Also diaper rash cream if the batwings get that bad. It drives my chick nuts in the summer every morning the bathroom gets antiqued


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

socalelect said:


> X2 on the powder. Also diaper rash cream if the batwings get that bad. It drives my chick nuts in the summer every morning the bathroom gets antiqued


I tried doing it in the shower but there wasnt enough room to manouvre.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

chewy said:


> I tried doing it in the shower but there wasnt enough room to manouvre.


Same here. My shower is small


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't like the heat, around here the high temp lately is about 80F, low last night 45F. I'm thinking of becoming a nudist.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

chewy said:


> What is right guard?


It is a spray on under arm antiperspirant...:laughing: I am serious he swears by it ...


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

RGH said:


> It is a spray on under arm antiperspirant...:laughing: I am serious he swears by it ...


Ah that would burn! Haha.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Fresh Balls does work great.

We just work and take breaks when we feel it. No rules or anything, just a little common sense.


----------



## ramsy (Jan 20, 2009)

Amish Electrician said:


> We've begun to use this schedule on these ot days:
> 
> Heat index 105 or greater: Work 50, rest 10 in air conditioning.
> 
> ...


Don't visit much, but did see some authority on this topic.

1) Air circulating fans may not be effective at 35°C+
Cochrane finds no reliable evidence on effectiveness of electric fans in heatwaves

See "Plain language summary" at bottom of abstract.

2) The "*local policies and guidelines*" cited in this summary may refer to OSHA's Mandate for Employer Protective Measures by Heat Index

3) If Temp & Humidity are known, OSHA's smart-phone app, the HEAT SAFETY TOOL shows Heat Index and a button to click for relevant protective measures. 

The above Cochrane study would be most current, and seams to discredit protective measures that rely exclusively on fans at 95°F+.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> Ensure that adequate medical services are available


what would osha consider adequate? ~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

drsparky said:


> I'm thinking of becoming a nudist.




No pictures please. ......


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

chicken steve said:


> what would osha consider adequate? ~CS~


I just want to stay in field long enough to see OSHA require that no employee be exposed to temperatures greater than 85 degrees, or humidity higher than 65 percent, for more than 3 hours out of an 8 hour day. Maybe one of those great charts like the one for noise exposure...then my life will be complete:thumbup:.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

well you've a point Pod, seems there's no shortage of over the top bureacracy around .....~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> seems there's no shortage of over the top bureacracy around .....~CS~



No shortage of over the top ECs around either.

Public Xformer problem

:whistling2:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

or self proclaimed sanctimonious forum cops.....

~CS~


----------

